# LONG ISLAND - need to rent Gator / Mule type ATV



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

The company I do work for is doing a film shoot in montauk and we need a couple mules / gators / etc. type vehicles to transport gear up and down the beach. If anyone has one or knows someone who has one and would be inclined to rent it, please get in touch with me.
This would probably be the 1st or 2nd week of october.
The atv would have to be 4x4 and a big flatbed would be preferred, as would the ability to tow a small trailer, in fact, if you have that too we might be interested.
We have a huge liability policy and could put your company down as a named insured.

-Jeremy

[email protected]


----------

